# Audi S5 wins fifth consecutive Ward’s 10 Best Engines award



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Audi has been named a winner in the 20th annual Ward's 10 Best Engines competition for the Audi S5. This marks the fifth consecutive win for the Audi 3.0 TFSI® V6 engine. WardsAuto editors tested 44 engines and scored each based on power, noise, vibration, drivability, packaging, fuel economy, technical relevance and specifications. This year's nominees consist of 36 gasoline engines (including four hybrids), six diesels and two battery-electrics.

"Audi continues to lead the industry with high performing engines that are powerful, yet fuel efficient," said Scott Keogh, President, Audi of America. "The Audi S5 has been awarded this distinction for the fifth straight year proving that Audi offers one of the most exceptionally executed engines in the U.S."

"After five consecutive Ward's 10 Best Engines trophies, it's safe to say Audi's 3.0L supercharged V-6 has established a dynasty," said Tom Murphy, executive editor of WardsAuto World magazine. "We keep waiting for another 6-cyl. engine to knock it off the list, but it just hasn't happened."

Audi will be among those honored at an awards ceremony to be held during the North American International Auto Show in Detroit on January 15, 2014.

The Audi S5 represents the rapid advancements of Audi powertrain development and overall trend of downsized engines among this year's winners. The engine generates an impressive 333 horsepower and 325 lb.-ft. of torque at 5,500 rpm while at the same time delivering excellent fuel efficiency. The Audi 3.0 liter TFSI V6 engine benefits from the combination of FSI® direct injection and supercharging to create impressive torque generated over a wide range of the torque curve, making full power usable at any speed.

The 3.0 TFSI V6 engine powers a total of seven Audi vehicles including the Audi S5, the A8 luxury sedan, A7 5-door coupe, A6, Q7 full-size luxury sport-utility vehicle, Q5 mid-size sport-utility vehicle, as well as the S4 luxury-sport sedan.

To be eligible for a Ward's 10 Best Engines award, an engine must be all-new or significantly improved and be available in a production vehicle that will be on sale by first-quarter 2014. The base price of eligible vehicles is capped at $60,000.


----------

